# "Lily the Lil Big Hauler Boxcab Bash



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Lily the Lil Big Hauler Boxcab Bash

Picked up a green Lil Big Hauler last BTS with the intent of bashing something using the drive for something, after some contemplation and investigation I decided to do what I have been considering since the first day I picked up a Lil Big Hauler caboose, namely using the Bobber-bash method to try a really little Boxcab:

Here is the Lil Big Hauler cut dow a bit:










Early test fit, it sits almost exactly in between the engines end beams










Underside caboose with chassis removed










Cupola cut off and filled, body fitted with screws onto LBH drive.




























Clear plastic added to windows, stuff added to rooftop:










Painted, for now I will keep the "Shortline Rwy" 



















Need to wait for new link/pin LGB couplers to show up, this will be nice to pull the LBH coaches on the Pizza.

One thing, I am short 2 headlamps, if anyone has a couple spare Bug Hauler light housings like this, please PM me.











What to call it? well as its a 'Lil' hauler, I'm calling this one 'Lily'


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Cute and so small you had to put the steering wheel out on the front deck! 

Looks grand. 

John


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice little bash!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Cute and so small you had to put the steering wheel out on the front deck!"

John;

That quote is even more humorous to me because of something local that I remember. For a few years, the Executive Director of the Virginia Museum of Transportation was a lady, who knew practically NOTHING about trains. She was good at raising money, but that is where it stopped. She once asked one of the other museum staff, "How do they steer trains?"







(Uh, it's this high-tech guidance system known as TRACKS.)

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Lily is finally finished, I got ahold of some LGB couplers and headlights





































The couplers are a bit long, I had to use Bachmanns coupler adaptors and they stick pretty far out 

on these, we'll see how they work out.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Pretty cool!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks 

Those coupler just stuck way too far out so I have removed the LGB link/pins and the B'mann adaptors and since replaced them with a pair of Sri Lanka specials that now sit right on the end beams and looks far better.


----------

